# Anyone else? Twins, never saw a heartbeat



## PB's Mom (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm just trying to figure out what happened. I had an ultrasound at just under 6 weeks (gestational -4 wks after ovulation) and the Dr. saw what he thought was the sac forming. I went back 10 days later and we still didn't see a heartbeat. He said the sac was bigger and round (a good thing), and he thought he saw a "pole," but that's it. He looked very concerned and said to come back in 2 weeks for another ultrasound. Well, about 10 days later I started spotting. I went straight to the hospital for an "official" ultrasound, and they saw 2 sacs, but nothing in them at all. I miscarried the next day. I've been reading about "blighted ovums" and it sounds like that's what it was, but everything I've been reading about only talks about a single baby. When it talks about twins, it's always that one twin was blighted, and the other baby was fine. Is it possible to have 2 blighted ovums?

Of course, I'll never know what happened, but I'm the type that will research it until I fell I know something, or until I feel I can't find out any more. My Dr. has been on vacation, so I can't see him to ask him questions for 2 more weeks.

There were a lot of things going on. I had the flu 7 days after ovulation, and I've been taking supplements to detox -so that means I probably had heavy metals floating around in my body. I lost 10 pounds (probably not good for having twins.) -that was because of having the flu, and then no appetite. I was on a gluten/casein free diet, so I was probably lacking in calcium (not sure if that matters.)

I guess next time I'll be dropping the supplements and just going with pre-natals, and hoping I don't get sick. I'm not sure about dropping the diet. I feel a lot better when I'm on the diet.

Thanks for listening. Just needed to get this out.


----------



## tomjon (Mar 25, 2004)

so very sorry about your m/c...i hope you find the answers you're looking for... i'll be thinking about you.
tomjon


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I'm so sorry for your loss. There are so many things that could have happend. Pregnancy is a delicate balance within a womans body. I doubt anything you did caused this.

Please take good care of yourself and keep us updated on how your doing.


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

I'm sorry about your loss. It's hard to have these things happen, and on top of it have the uncertainty of not knowing what is going on for weeks.
It's hard to say whether you lost a twin pregnancy or not. When fetal poles and heartbeats are never visualized, seeing what looks like more than one sac may just mean there was a fold in the sac, too. Generally, a twin pregnancy cannot be diagnosed without a doubt unless 2 heartbeats are seen. I took a class on early ultrasound interpretation and it was strongly advised that twins not be daignosed on the basis of seeing 2 sacs only, since there could be a fold in the sac, or what looks like a second sac could just be an area where the amnion had pulled away from the uterine wall, leaving a fluid filled area between the gestational sac and the uterine wall.
Your own doc may have a better explanation since he's seen your actual scans.


----------



## PB's Mom (Nov 20, 2001)

doctorjen,
I'm going to try to get a copy of the ultrasound. I know they printed some pictures. To me it looked like 2 perfectly formed, round sacs right next to each other. I don't think it was fluid, or it seems to me that one of the sacs would not have looked so much like the other. I guess it is possible there was a fold, and that if the fold was right down the middle, then they still could have looked like identical sacs. The technician did say they were "twin" sacs and asked if I'd had IVF or fertility drugs (which I did not.)
The Dr. did think he saw a fetal pole 10 days earlier on an ultrasound, but I guess it could have been something else? And we didn't see 2 sacs at that time.
Now I really wish I knew if it were twins or not. I'm putting together a memorial box, and I don't know if I should put 2 of each item, or just one. I guess I'll never really know for sure.


----------

